# Another question



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

How often is it necessary to run a patch through? I use pyrodex pellets and it gets gummed up pretty fast. It seems like after firing just 2-3 rounds it's not shooting as well. How often do you guys clean out the barrel?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a lot of variables that play into that questions. When I'm at the range sighting in I run a spit patch/dry patch after every shot and clean the barrel after about 10 shots. When I'm hunting I don't run a spit patch down the barrel at all. I want to get my muzzey reloaded ASAP. I also spend time at the range getting to know when my muzzey starts to loose it accuracy with out swabing. I always clean my muzzey once I get back to camp if it has been fired that day.

400bull


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

400 Bull said it all!!!! I agree, clean it when it starts to get hard to run the next load down the "pole".


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Depends on how you like the gun to shoot. At the range sighting the gun in I will clean between every shot so that the gun shoots the exact same everytime. After getting it sighted in I will swab the barrell every two shots so that Im used to the accuracy and check the second to make sure that the fouled barrell shoots close to the exact same. That way when I am hunting I dont need to prefoul the barrell and I know exactly where my second shot will be when I quickly need to reload. If it takes me more than the 2 shots I need to get closer or change my technique.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy some Blackhorn 209 and you won't have to worry about it. You'll have to switch from pellets, but it's worth it. It burns very clean. You could shoot all day, and it's way easier to clean up.. You can use all the same stuff you use to clean out your 30-06  Shoots well too.


----------

